# RT2020



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have experience with this? How does one create more energy than one produces....unless you have windmills/Solar Panels/heat pumps etc....all very expensive... Cannot just be all about insulation...

we are looking to build but.... 

Also...asuming there is outiine permission....typically how long shoud it take to get detailed planning permission?


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you clarify the question? Do you mean how does one produce more energy than one consumes? What is the purpose of the question?


----------



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

Exactly what I mean!!! the RT2012 regulations stated you had to produce at least the same as you consumed. RT2020 state you had to produce MORE than you consume.
Purpose? Am planning to build a house.....


----------

